# Check out this bat



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Strange color for a Batmobile, but I like it.
--fordcowboy


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

It looks neat. The Batsicle!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Why make a new body when we can keep releasing the old bodies in new colors? Oh the good 'ol Playing Manthis days!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The candy red over the chrome looks sharp! :thumbsup:
It reminds me of the HW Spectraflame paint!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Will look great on the Christmas tree! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that looks cool, but I think they made a slight mistake. Batman and Robin don't belong in such a bright colored car. Here is the super hero who deserves the driving responsibilities!!!










Yes, the Crimson Chin would be perfect for the job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I hope he doesn't get his chin stuck in the wheel!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Couldn't find the thread but someone posted a pic of 6 chrome bats with different candy coats. The ones I was going to do got as far as head and window removal. Retirement is only 6 weeks away for me. Maybe then I will get one of the 100 or so partially done projects I have.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I like it. 'Bout time Batman got some PaZazz...... KaPop ....... WowSerz .....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was thinking of doing that with transparent black...black chrome... could look cool


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What if you could "unmodify" the body back to its original state?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet in white!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> What if you could "unmodify" the body back to its original state?


You mean like this?
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

hojoe said:


> You mean like this?
> hojoe


Yes!! I guess you already read the whole story on this car and were inspired?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I believe I got this body from Big Kevin McMasters a long time ago. It's supposed to be inspired by a shark. If you look at it from the front it kinda looks like a shark.
This car was featured in a movie called "It Started With A Kiss" from 1959 before Barris got a hold of it and created the Batmobile for the TV show.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0052934/
It's a pretty good movie with Glen Ford and Debbie Reynolds. I watched it just to see the car but ended up liking the movie.
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

More on the Batmobile here... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batmobile

And on the Ford concept car it was made from here... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincoln_Futura

Rich


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

WOW! That's alot of info. thanks Ntx.
hojoe


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Cowboy - could it be painted over with clear red? They used to do that a lot with the A/FX chrome cars. Check all the edges and nooks and crannies.

Gene


----------

